# Non Invasive Testing for Downs



## babylou

Hello

I am 12/13 weeks pregnant, and have just got my results from my Nuchal scan and blood test. They have told me that I have a 1 in 90 chance of Downs.

I am reluctant to go down the route of CVS or Amnio as we had a failed CVS last year and then Amnio appeared to go well, only for us to loose or darling Sam a couple of weeks later. 

I was wondering if any of you ladies had any experience with the new non evasive testing for downs. I am resident in the UK, and know that it is available in the US, and some European countries, but not yet in the UK - although there is talk of it.

Love and hugs
:hugs: xx


----------



## flashy09

I haven't personally, but I know it's extremely accurate. On the Downs Syndrome board on Babycenter, nobody has had a false result. It's also totally safe and just a blood test. If you can get somewhere in Europe and just pay for it, I would think it would be very worth it.


----------



## padbrat

I would be interested to know how you get on with this one....


----------



## babylou

padbrat said:


> I would be interested to know how you get on with this one....

Will do, we are still looking but possibly making some progress....

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Raptasaur

Me too. I think Kings might be launching a clinical trial of it under Prof Nicolaides. He was quoted recently in press coverage saying it would be available free in weeks for those who sign up but that's not going to be soon enough for you, I know. Will watch this thread in case anyone finds out more. I might even consider a quick trip to NY for it if that's what it takes...My odds went down from 140 on age to 125 in my pg with my DD at age 38 and I chose to have an amnio with Prof Nicolaides. Not sure I want to go through that again either. I'm now 43 and cautiously pg again so my risks are 1 in 50 already just on age. I am so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Raptasaur

Hi. Have just found out you can get the new Harmony prenatal test at the Foetal medicine centre in London from 15 Oct. If you are past 12 weeks you have to pay £400 for it but it has a false positive rate of 0.1% I think so much more accurate than the Nuchal scan and bloods alone. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mizze

Thank you for this Raptasaur - im hitting 40 in 2 weeks and depending on Nuchal testing would certainly consider this rather than the invasive testing having lost 2 to early miscarriages. My risk was very good at 38 with my daughter and im hoping for a reasonably good result for this little one but if its lower than Im comfortable with I will seriously looking at this

Mizze xx


----------



## Hope39

I am also going for this test if i make it to 11 weeks!!

I need to book the appt actually but am a bit reluctant due to previous history but it all starts on 15/10/12 and i should image they will be busy with it

Rap - have you rung them yet?

xx


----------



## Courtney917

I had it with my son and had a false positive, 1 in 90 chance. I didn't do the amino as it was too invasive. El he's a healthy two year old reaching all milestones so it was very false for me! I am doing it again on Tuesday with this pregnancy but again won't do the amino. It's a personal decision do what u think is best. So sorry for the loss of your son. Wishing u a happy and healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Hope39

Eek - just booked it for 02/11/11

xxxx


----------



## babylou

Thanks for all of your responses, it does sound like this is something imminent in the uk, albeit privately. Let us know how you get on. Good luck!:hugs:

In the end we went for a private more detailed scan with more bloods, fetal heart rate and nasal bone check. The results came back at 1:1600 for Downs. 

I think we may leave it at that for now. Unless we have a massive change of heart. Our clinic did mention that it was possible to get the non invasive tests done in Holland, so we were looking at that as an option, a bit closer than the US! But London will be so much better.

It will be such a relief for most parents to be if these tests can be done instead of amnio and cvs.

Bye for now.


----------



## MrsPhez

This thread has been very interesting and informative. Early days for me but if needs must I would also consider private options.Odds last time were <1 in 10000 aged 34 after 12 wk scan, I'm now 36 so expecting shorter odds.
Sorry to hear of your loss babylou


----------



## padbrat

MrsP I reckon my odds will be very low due to my age (40). So I am def considering Harmony.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Jumping in a little late; I had my nt scan at 13w 2d. My measurement was 2.8 & the Dr seemed concerned and suggested we skip the regular blood test & do further testing. I was very concerned with such invasive testing but dh & I felt we needed to know. My Dr suggested a different blood test from a company www.verinata.com. Of course it was not covered by our insurance, but estimated to be just over $200. It was a great option for us. We got the results back in 11 days. (We are in CT USA and the blood is sent to CA USA) Everything came back great! I am not sure if there is anything outside of the USA that does this?


----------



## Lady H

This is good to know, if the NT and bloods show a high risk I think I will find the money and head to London. Thanks for the info x


----------



## mummyb2b

just been reading the info on this thread. good luck to anyone going for further testing! i think if my nt result comes back high that the london clinic might be the best option for us too! great news that there is finally an option for non invasive testing!


----------

